# Run down :(



## Rank_as (Jun 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi! I get cold sores very often and I have found that Zovirax works well but I like to also place plain yogurt with live and active cultures on them as kind of a mask for about an hour at home. The cultures kind of "eat" away the bad stuff and sucks it dry. As for your ear. Maybe you should keep some cotton in it and just let it do it's thing. Another thing that really helps with cold sores is a triple antibiotic ointment. It works best when the blisters have already drained. It helps speed up the healing. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey hun. Sounds like you've been having quite a stressful few weeks! I can't reccomend any specific remedies for your ear or cold sores, but I think the biggest thing for you to get healthy again is to start getting more sleep. I'm an on again off again insomniac, so I've perfected several techniques. The most important thing is to get yourself calm and relaxed. It's actually better to take two hours to get relaxed and then go to bed as opposed to trying to sleep right away. The rest you do get is more... I don't know, replenishing..? Either way it's better for you. Once I'm in bed and relaxed (you could read a book, take a long bath, paint, whatever you want to get relaxed), then I take a few deep breaths and starting with the muscles on my scalp slowly concentrate on and relax every muscle in my body. This usually takes about half an hour. If you keep up the deep breathing you're usually asleep by the time you're done. It's also great for those of us with muscle aches/back pain to get everything untensed on a daily basis. Hope that helps a bit, and hope you feel better soon!


----------

